# Does D. Cruz look Huge for 135?



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anybody know what he walks around at...That guy looks Huge for fighting at 135. I never noticed it before untill the TUF show... 

When he was doing the coaches challenge and was flying up the ropes and flipping theose big tires like nothing. Then you had Faber who had the hardest time in the world with those Tires...I was actually shocked..Heck..Faber had a hard time getting up the rope compared to Cruz.

Cruz just appears to be alot bigger and stronger then Faber...I really think this dude could fight at 145 if he wanted..

Thoughts?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I think he cuts from 160, somewhere in that range.

The fact he's able to fight the way he does and be one of the bigger 135's just goes to show how well trained and hard working he is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I doubt he walks around at much more than 155. Cutting weight is especially hard in the lighter weight classes because you can only cut a certain percentage of water weight until your body shuts down. Cutting 20 pounds should be easy for a HW (less than 10% of their body mass) but it must be hell for someone fighting at 145 or below. Not to mention unhealthy.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Dominick Cruz walks around at a little over 160 and he is absolutely ripped at that weight. I know for an absolute fact.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Dominic Cruz walks around at a little over 160 and he is absolutely ripped at that weight. I know for an absolute fact.


Then you have some proof of that?


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Then you have some proof of that?


It's not just a fact.. it's an absolute fact.

Believe that.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Then you have some proof of that?


I already knew Cruz was pretty big when he was standing side by side with Frankie Edgar and Jose Aldo and was taller than them at the Super 7 Q&A before UFC 129.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Then you have some proof of that?


Yes, the horse's mouth. I would not have stated what I did otherwise.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I personally know a few fighters that cut from 160 to 135. So it's not ridiculous to believe that Cruz is doing the same.

Someone should document the process these guys go through sometimes, it does not look fun at all.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

To me D.Cruz looks to be about 155 on the show.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If he can make 135 consistently, I don't care.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that on the last episode of TUF when he was talking to the camera his arms were just jacked. He could fight at LW if he wanted to, but makes 135 no problem. Like it was mentioned, the tire lift showed the difference in core strength between Cruz/Faber.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

IIGQ4U said:


> Dominick Cruz walks around at a little over 160 and he is absolutely ripped at that weight. I know for an absolute fact.


With all due respect, not sure if serious. Brian Bowles admitted to weighing up to 150 lbs in the offseason - _not in fighting shape_ (but obviously not morbidly obese either).

I am fully awar Cruz is NOT Brian Bowles. As a 153 lbs guy myself, with first hand experience cutting weight for wrestling, I imagine if he is a legit 5'8" he weighs *no more* than 150+ lbs (100% sure not over 155 lbs, and 155 lbs MAX [still almost laughable]) on fight night. 

On The Ultimate Fighter, 160 is very possible but I'd bet my paycheck hes about 152-154 lbs.

To answer OT: Yes. He is definately the biggest 135er yet, and its a big part of how he employs his fighting strategy and why its so successful.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think anybody has mentioned that he used to be a LW.. He obviously doesn't cut from where he was cutting from in 06 anymore but he's by far the biggest BW and is bigger than Frankie.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Part of Cruz dominance over Faber in the tire flip is his height. Getting the full extension over your head to push the tire over is much more difficult at Faber's hit than it is at Cruz's.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

AceCombat said:


> With all due respect, not sure if serious. Brian Bowles admitted to weighing up to 150 lbs in the offseason - _not in fighting shape_ (but obviously not morbidly obese either).
> 
> I am fully awar Cruz is NOT Brian Bowles. As a 153 lbs guy myself, with first hand experience cutting weight for wrestling, I imagine if he is a legit 5'8" he weighs *no more* than 150+ lbs (100% sure not over 155 lbs, and 155 lbs MAX [still almost laughable]) on fight night.
> 
> ...


Look, I spoke to Dominick at Alliance MMA here in San Diego on August 20, 2011. Unless Cruz enjoys being dishonest regarding his walkaround weight, I would say that I am inclined to believe him over any other speculatory nonsense from those who have only seen him on screen.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

IIGQ4U said:


> Look, I spoke to Dominick at Alliance MMA here in San Diego on August 20, 2011. Unless Cruz enjoys being dishonest regarding his walkaround weight, I would say that I am inclined to believe him over any other speculatory nonsense from those who have only seen him on screen.


Listen, I spoke with Mr. Cruz on August 22nd, 2011. He said that he walks around at 124.8lbs and has to water-bloat to make weight. 

I would have spoken with him on Aug 21, 2011 but he takes Sundays off.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive thought this myself. If he does drop from 160 to 135 for fights and can maintain the pace he keeps up then good for him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Listen, I spoke with Mr. Cruz on August 22nd, 2011. He said that he walks around at 124.8lbs and has to water-bloat to make weight.
> 
> I would have spoken with him on Aug 21, 2011 but he takes Sundays off.


I heard he cuts from 250lb. Normally doesnt start his cut til the day of the weigh ins... just what I heard from his coaches.

:thumb02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TheGreg said:


> I personally know a few fighters that cut from 160 to 135. So it's not ridiculous to believe that Cruz is doing the same.
> 
> Someone should document the process these guys go through sometimes, it does not look fun at all.


A 25 lb cut isn't absurd for bigger guys but for a BW that is insane if true. That is 15% of his body if he is 160. That simply can not be healthy to cut that much weight. Wrestlers have died from weight cutting, it is going to start happening in MMA. I've read a couple of weight cutting/health articles that suggest that cutting anything over 5-7% of your body weight is dangerous yet some guys are doing 15. Lunacy. 

There needs to be restrictions on weight cutting (regardless of what Cruz's walking around weight actually is), fighters should not be allowed to cut more than 10% of their body weight.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't care what weight he cuts from..... I just wondered if anyone else noticed that he looked like a freakin beast for a 135'er....... I give the guy much credit for the hard work he puts in to maintain that...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I don't care what weight he cuts from..... I just wondered if anyone else noticed that he looked like a freakin beast for a 135'er....... I give the guy much credit for the hard work he puts in to maintain that...


I was having a little bromance with his biceps during the show. Like you, I never realized them before. 

I'd like to see him go to 145 and face Aldo.... or even a Edger vs Cruz at 145 would be an amazing fight!!!

Now that I've thought about it more.... that's a fight I must see. Edger vs Cruz at 145lbs would be a Cruz fight I'd love to watch. raise01:


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

IIGQ4U said:


> Look, I spoke to Dominick at Alliance MMA here in San Diego on August 20, 2011. Unless Cruz enjoys being dishonest regarding his walkaround weight, I would say that I am inclined to believe him over any other speculatory nonsense from those who have only seen him on screen.


Still not sure if serious, but to reiterate, it is very possible Cruz is 160 lbs on TUF this far out from a fight. Personally, _I don't thinks so_ but its still entirely realistic.

On fight night, I can pretty much almost guarantee he's not 160 lbs. To go from 135 lbs to 160 lbs in 24 hrs is literally the exact same thing as going from 205 lbs to 243 lbs. In such a short timeframe, this is almost impossible to do w/o fighting on a FULL stomach. 

If this were the case, knowing Dominick's uber competitive mindset, to maintain health and performance he'd bring an IV to the weigh-ins.


----------

